

The Lust Beneath Japan's Sex Drought - gchucky
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-25/the-lust-beneath-japan-s-sex-drought-.html

======
gwern
Terribly argued. I've left a comment fisking it, but I see it's moderated...

